# Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)



## INU.ID (3. März 2010)

*Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

**Update 12.03.2010*

*Wer noch Probleme damit hat zb. sein BF 2142 zum Veteran-Status hinzuzufügen sollte mal folgendes probieren:

1.) Diesen Link anklicken: EA Customer Support Live Chat

2.) Sofern erforderlich einloggen.

3.) Dem netten Onkel (kann je nach Auslastung etwas dauern bis man dran ist) das Problem schildern (BF2142 Veteran Problem). Ihm auf Nachfrage die Email-ID mitteilen auf welcher man sein BF2142 Veteran-Staus hinzugefügt haben möchte (also mit welcher man sich bei Battlefield Veterans einloggt)

4.) Kurz warten und sich anschließend freuen das es endlich geklappt hat.

Ich habs grad so gemacht und es hat keine 5 Minuten gedauert.
*


*Update**

_Es gibt noch eine weitere Seite: Battlefield  Veterans

Scheinbar gibt es Probleme wenn man längere Zeit nicht mehr gespielt  hat. Ich habe dort eben versucht BF2 freizuschalten, ohne Erfolg. Dann  hab ich mal kurz ein paar Minuten BF2 gespielt (Multiplayer) und es anschließend  erneut versucht - diemal erfolgreich._ _

Wenn ihr also den Veteran-Status freischalten wollt, spielt kurz zuvor  am besten jedes der freizuschaltenden Games mal kurz an, dann scheint es  zu funktionieren._ 



Servus.

Wenn man sich auf der Seite Battlefield Bad Company 2 anmeldet sollte man eigentlich seine älteren BF-Spiele zecks Veteranen-Status hinzufügen können. Nach einigen irgendwie nicht fruchtenden Versuchen (ohne Fehlermeldung) mit allen möglichen Nicks und Passwörtern habe ich gerade eben mit dem Support telefoniert.

Scheinbar gibt es dort noch einige Probleme, so das die Jungs in den USA noch an dem Service rumfeilen. Wenn die Arbeiten abgeschlossen sind soll eine neue Seite online gehen.

*Im Moment ist es also nicht möglich diesen Dienst/Service in Anspruch zu nehmen*.

Quelle: Telefonsupport



MFG INU.ID


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen*

Danke für die Info!
Hab mich schon gewundert warum er meinen BF2 Account ignoriert hat...

Die sollen mal ne Meldung auf der Seite schreiben...


----------



## INU.ID (3. März 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen*

Entweder ne (Fehler)Meldung, oder einfach die Funktion komplett rausnehmen. Wenn sie eh nicht funktioniert, und wenn sie den mal funktioniert über eine neue Webseite aufgerufen werden soll, wozu dann überhaupt noch die Funktion auf der alten Seite "on" lassen?

Naja, manhcmal kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln... 

Ich hab bestimmt ne halbe Stunde mit der Seite zugebracht weil ich dachte der Fehler liegt bei mir...


----------



## boerigard (3. März 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen*

Hier noch ausm Battlefield-Blog
Battlefield Blog - BC2 site experiencing high traffic!



> Note: The CD Key games won't work and 1943 (still) doesn't detect all the time. We are working on those two items.


----------



## Wopkal (4. März 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen*

Achja wusste ich noch garnicht. Ich konnte leider kein Login finden, auch nach bissel Googlen kam ich leider nicht zu irgendeiner Loginseite von EA. (liegt wahrscheinlich an der Firewall hier auf der Arbeit  )


----------



## kuer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen*

Gil5 das auch wenn man schon alles eingetragen hat? Ich hatte den Veteranmodus in der Beta schon angezeigt ?


----------



## INU.ID (4. März 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen*

**Update**

Es gibt noch eine weitere Seite: Battlefield Veterans

Scheinbar gibt es Probleme wenn man längere zeit nicht mehr gespielt hat. Ich habe dort eben versucht BF2 freizuschalten, ohne Erfolg. Dann hab ich mal kurz ein paar Minuten BF2 gespielt und es anschließend erneut versucht - diemal erfolgreich.

Wenn ihr also den Veteran-Status freischalten wollt, spielt kurz zuvor am besten jedes der freizuschaltenden Games mal kurz an, dann scheint es zu funktionieren.


----------



## nyso (4. März 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen*

Ähm, veteran.battlefield.com ist doch schon länger bekannt, und das es noch verbuggt ist auch^^
Haben wir im BC2 Sammelthread alles schon bequatscht
Bei BF-News.de gab es auch ein ausführlicheres Statement von Herrn Bach glaube ich dazu.


----------



## Wopkal (4. März 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen*

Ein Spiel wird bei mir als schon benutzt angezeigt


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen*

außer BF 2142 + addon konnte ich sonst alle aktivieren warscheinlich weil ich das nur kurz gespielt hab und ewig her ist.

hmm werd aber nicht extra wegen dem neuinstallieren ^^


----------



## bubi1 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ihr also den Veteran-Status freischalten wollt, spielt kurz zuvor am besten jedes der freizuschaltenden Games mal kurz an, dann scheint es zu funktionieren.



Danke, hat bei mir auch funktioniert.


----------



## INU.ID (5. März 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen*

Unter Enter your age | Battlefield Bad Company 2 wurde die Veteranen-Funktion mittlerweile entfernt. Und obwohl ich nun auch (nach Jahren) mal wieder BF2142 gespielt habe, es läßt sich (auf Battlefield Veterans ) nicht hinzufügen - es kommt immer die Meldung Name und/oder Passwort sei falsch.


----------



## INU.ID (12. März 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen*

**Update**

Wer noch Probleme damit hat zb. BF2142 zum Veteran-Status hinzuzufügen sollte mal folgendes probieren:

1.) Diesen Link anklicken: EA Customer Support Live Chat

2.) Sofern erforderlich einloggen.

3.) Dem netten Onkel (kann je nach Auslastung etwas dauern bis man dran ist) das Problem schildern (BF2142 Veteran Problem). Ihm auf Nachfrage die Email-ID mitteilen auf welcher man sein BF2142 Veteran-Staus hinzugefügt haben möchte (also mit welcher man sich bei Battlefield Veterans einloggt)

4.) Kurz warten und sich anschließend freuen das es endlich geklappt hat.


----------



## shila92 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Weiß jemand wie lange es noch dauert bis Battlefield Veterans wieder online ist?


----------



## Zerebo (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Naja so wie man den Support bezüglich der Battlefield Serie kennt würd ich sagen,so etwa 2142.


----------



## shila92 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Also ich hab mit dem Support bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht aber wollen wir hoffen, dass du nicht Recht hast.  Die Seite ist auch schon ziemlich lange down...


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Das läuft nicht mehr über diese seite sondern über diese Enter your age | Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## shila92 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Und dann über das Forum? Ich hab schon mehrmals auf der Seite geguckt aber ich finde da keine entsprechende Möglichkeit zu...


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

du musst die US seite aufrufen ! Also einfach die US flagge lassen und dein Alter eingeben (18+) Dann einfach rechts auf Veteran drücken und dort geht dann alles.


----------



## shila92 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Ach, ich hab immer auf der deutschen Seite geguckt.  Da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können. 
Danke


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

So ging es mir anfangs auch als das umgestellt wurde  Aber ich habe mal ausprobiert was dort so kommt und habe es dann entdeckt. Schön das es bei dir nun auch geht


----------



## shila92 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Es kam zwar beim Auswählen meiner Persona eine Fehlermeldung aber dann ging es doch...  Jetzt endlich ein Veteran Rang 1. 

Finde ich irgendwie merkwürdig, dass die andere Seite trotzdem noch online ist und da immer noch steht, dass die geupdatet wird...


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Ja entweder haben die sie vergessen oder sie wurde einfach nicht abgeschaltet. Vll. wird das ja wieder getrennt...wer weis ?


----------



## DarkMo (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

ich denke mal, die werden erstmal das "original" funktionsfähig machen, und das dann wenns läuft fertig lokalisieren in zig sprachen. btw find ich das eh nur datenfang. es gibt dieses kostenlose bf game da und wenn man bc2 auch noch anmeldet, hat man schon seinen rang1 - un mehr brauch man nich. aber der ordnungsliebende deutsche gibt auch noch alle anderen titel an (die man garnich online registrieren muss um zocken zu können) und schwupp, schon ham se wieder etwas mehr kontrolle und durchblick. also ich seh das ganze programm eher skeptisch.


----------



## shila92 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Trotzdem irgendwie irreführend.  Ein Link zu der Seite wäre ja wohl angebracht. 
Es gibt bestimmt noch mehr wie mich, die das nicht finden. 

Aber hat ja schließlich doch geklappt.


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

BF Heroes wird nicht mit gerechnet dachte ich ?!


----------



## DarkMo (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

nich allein, aber das eh gekaufte (wenn man von der aktuellen lage ausgeht) bc2 in verbindung mit heroes soll wohl völlig reichen. ergo kann eh JEDER mit bc2 als einzig gekauftes game bei denen ALLE (bisherigen) spezialwaffen spielen. sprich das ganze is vom grundprinzip her so sinnvoll, wie nen wassereimer in der wüste *g* für mich eindeutig datenfang und ich werds nich unterstützen. zumal diese M1 wohl eh keine superwaffe is. mit bissl detailtreue isse wohl mehr wie ne schon vorhandene waffe (von den werten her), nur eben mit anderem mesh. weis nur grad ned, welche das gegenstück dazu war ^^


----------



## shila92 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Also unter der Seite des Veteranen-Status ist BF Heroes aufgeführt. Also denke ich, wird das gewertet. 

Ab wie vielen Spielen bekommt man eigentlich den 2. Rang? Weil ich hätte noch BF2 für PC. Aber habs leider nie online gezockt und deshalb auch keinen Account. Lohnt sich das, GameSpy nochmal zu installieren? Hätte ich jetzt nicht Lust drauf. 

Edit: @DarkMo: Ich finde das jetzt nicht soo schlimm. Das einzige, was die dann von mir wissen, ist dann was ich spiele und vielleicht wann und wie lange. Aber das ist mir eigentlich egal. Wenn die es drauf anlegen, werten die eh die Statistik von allen Spielern aus, um ihre Daten (evtl. für neue Spiele) zu bekommen. 
Und eine extra Email-Adresse hab ich auch erstellt.


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

@ DarkMo 

Das gegenstück ist das M14 Mod 0 ^^

@ shila92 

Selbst mit Gamespy würdest du nicht weit kommen^^ Weil du ein Account brauchst der im Spiel erstellt werden muss.


----------



## shila92 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Ah ok. Aber das würde sowieso nichts bringen. Ich glaube, ab 4 Spielen gibts erst den nächsten Rang also von daher...


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

man braucht 2 spiele für Level 1. mit 3 spielen dann Level 2 und mit 4 spielen Level 3 usw... Ich habe gerade Level 5


----------



## INU.ID (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Es gibt für jedes gekaufte Spiel einen weiteren Rang, nur nicht für Addons oder Boosterpacks. Ich zb. hab BF2, BF2142 und BC2 (und alle Addons/Boosterpacks) hinzugefügt, also 3 vollwertige "Kauf"Spiele, und habe Rang 3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die M1 Garand und die F2000 gibts ab dem 2ten Spiel bzw. dem 2ten Rang.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Genau aber zum Start braucht man halt eben 2 Spiele.


----------



## shila92 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Ok, vielen Dank. Dann werd ich die Tage wohl BF2 mal wieder installieren und einen Acc erstellen.


----------



## INU.ID (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Lohnt sich auch, BF2 is immer noch ein tolles Spiel und wird auch noch reichlich gespielt. Verstehe eh nicht wie man BF2 nur im SP gespielt haben kann.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Das habe ich seit dem Release fast Täglich gespielt...man das waren noch Zeiten 


Ich habe aber Veteran Rang 5 und habe aber 6 spiele + die Add-Ons registriert !?


----------



## shila92 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Hatte irgendwie nicht so viel Vertrauen in solche Sachen wie GameSpy.  Und habs auch eher auf Lan-Party mit Kumpels gezockt.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Was soll an GaymeSpy nicht stimmen ??


----------



## DarkMo (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

vorallem: man brauchs ja nichma zum spieln ^^ ich installier das generell nie und konnte bf2 auch online zocken ohne irgendwelche probleme.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Ich hab es auch nie Installiert, weil man ja nur Punkbuster gebraucht hat.


----------



## shila92 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Keine Ahnung. Irgendwie bin ich nie dazu gekommen. Klingt zwar komisch aber Singleplayer hat zu der Zeit noch gereicht.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

 BF war schon immer ein MP Titel...das wäre so wie wenn du CSS kaufst und es gegen Bots Spielst


----------



## shila92 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

War für mich auch eher Lan-Titel. Nur hin und wieder mal zwischendurch Singleplayer.


----------



## DarkMo (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

vorallem cs kaufen oO das war ne kostenlose mod zu nem spiel (HL). ein weiterer grund, warum ich nie mit cs warm wurde ^^ aber bf hatte doch (bis auf die bad company teile) keinen SP. man konnts nur offline spielen, aber nix mit story oder so *g*


----------



## shila92 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Ja, war aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Ich habe es nur im SP gezockt um mit dem Heli oder Jet (F18) Stunts zu machen


----------



## shila92 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Für solche Sachen gibts richtig gute Fun-Maps, die vollgestopft sind mit Fahrzeugen und irgendwelchen Parkours dafür.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Ja da gab es auch mal ne richtig geile Stunt Mod  Aber nun wieder BTT


----------



## Jiminey (10. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Hi ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen, ich habe noch das alte BF 1942 aber habe nie nen EA Account angelegt habe es nur offline und LAN gezockt kann ich es jetzt irgendwie in meinen neu für BF Bad Company 2 erstellten Account einbinden damit ich Veteran Stufe 1 erhalte? 

Danke


----------



## nyso (10. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Meld dich doch bei BF Heroes an, plus BF BC2 macht das dann Rang 1^^


----------



## Jiminey (11. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Ok kann ich mit dem 1942 auch was machen? Wenn ja muss ich es installieren und dann einfach den selben Acc nehmen oder wie funktioniert das?

Danke


----------



## nyso (11. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Mein aktueller Stand ist, das BF42 nicht funktioniert. Muss es aber auch gar nicht, du brauchst nur Rang 1 um die M1 Garand freizuschalten. Und den bekommst du auch, wenn du BF Heroes und BF BC2 anmeldest^^


----------



## Jiminey (12. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

BC2 Anmelden? Das ist doch automatisch angemeldet. 

So ich habe es jetzt mit dem Battelfield 1942 versucht und den CD Key eingegeben wie verlangt aber es kamm immer nur diese Fehlermeldung

*Error message!*

This CD-Key has already been claimed.

Kennt das jemand oder weiß was ich falsch gemacht habe?

Danke


----------



## Hamburger222 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Komisch, ich hab genau den gleichen Fehler bei Bf 1942!


----------



## nyso (16. April 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Veteranen-Programm kämpft noch mit Problemen (zb mit BF 2142)*

Ja, ich auch. UND? Es ist bekannt das es noch nicht so läuft. Es wurde aber auch schon ständig geschrieben wie man das lösen kann!

Entweder beim Support melden, die tragen das dann manuell ein, oder einfach auf battlefieldheroes.com gehen, da mit eurer EA-ID registrieren. Ist kostenlos und verschafft euch Rang 1, solltet ihr wirklich nur BC2 und das nicht funktionierende BF42 haben.

Allerdings bringt dieser Rang eigentlich nichts. Nur das M1 Garand, und wirklich gut ist die Waffe nicht. Außerdem kann man für sie keine Sterne bekommen. Dann lieber gleich das M14 nehmen, die ist gleich, aber man kann Sterne mit ihr sammeln.


----------

